# please tell me i can have this repaired?



## PhilaBottles (Jan 31, 2006)

heres a great graphite pontil PHILA PORTER & ALE. please tell me the top can be restored. its really ashame that they had to break it in a bar fight. []


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 31, 2006)

yes it can be fixed, time and color match is the biggest problem, about the top, I dont think it was a bar fight that broke it, they dig these cronk beers around here, they are from scranton pa, and we have dug 100 or more and every top looks like yours, except for 3 so far, we do believe it was another beer maker that smashed the tops like this, so they could not be reused . we think this was their way they did it when they bought them out. we have found this with milks also. tops broke off and all in just about the same way.

 rick kern


----------



## Polisher Paul (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Rick !!!

 My bottles ready ?? My 8 rack is still full and both 4" and 6"end overs running 24/7

 Leaving for Atown Fri morning. 

 Polisher Paul


----------

